# Como hacer un pulsador digital para inyectores de autos



## robinson Cerquera R

Hola el pulsador digital se utiliza en el campo del mantenimiento de inyectores de los autos.
El funcionamiento que debe tener este circuito es el siguiente: tiene un reloj que cuenta desde 15 segundos hacia atrás hasta llegar a 0 y al mismo tiempo que va contacto por otro lado sale unos pulsos de menos de un segundo, como medio segundo +/- y cuando el reloj llega a cero deja de mandar pulsos.

Nota: El reloj cuenta 15 segundos y al mismo tiempo manda los pulsos, al cable que me envía los pulsos de corriente de 12 voltios dc como en intermitente, si se le puede poner un potenciómetro a el tiempo de los pulsos de 12 v dc mucho mejor, muchas gracias por su colaboración es de gran ayuda para mí. 
GRACIAS PARCERITOS


----------



## tiopepe123

Que conocimientos tienes de electronica?
Que material dispones, soldador,tester, protoboar?

Los pulsos de cuantos iamperios hablamos?
Como debe ponerse en marcha?
por que 15 y no 16?


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

hola
De electrónica se lo básico, no tengo mucho conocimiento en digital, le entiendo mas electricidad automotriz, los materiales los tengo todos por eso no tengo problema
Los pulsos son en 12 voltios dc y con unos 1200 miliamperios. También podría ser 16 segundos solo, el inyector va conectado a un tanque de combustible con cierta precion de aire y cuando lo pone uno a trabajar con los pulsos bota una cantidad determinada de combustible este es el mismo funcionamiento que tiene en el motor del auto y se y según el tiempo que que dure botando combustible se va midiendo en mililitros por medio una probeta para saber que tanto es el consumo de combustible.


----------



## tiopepe123

Bien se puede hacer algo muy sencillo, con un 4060 y un pulsador y transistor, si las cosas van bien el miercoles te pongo un esquema funcional.

El inyector esta conectado a masa? el inyector utiliza el chasis del coche o tiene 2 cables separados y aislados respeto masa.

Debe ser lo general no hagamos un diseño exclusivo.


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

El inyector lleva dos cables uno positivo y otro negativo que viene directamente de la UCE (unidad de control electrónico) no esta conectado a masa con el chasis.
GRACIAS
ESTAMOS EN CONTACTO


----------



## FRZ

Hola, aqui te dejo un diagrama que espero que te sirva de un pulsador que hice hace algún tiempo, dura 10 segundos encendido con un ancho de pulso de 2ms a 15 Hz. De igual foma se puede modificar el tiempo a tus necesidades.

Saludos!


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

los dos integrados son 555?
gracisa FRZ Boy a ponerlo en protoboar a ber que tal funciona


----------



## FRZ

Si los dos son 555 uno configurado como monostable y otro como astable.

Saludos!


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

Me queda faltando ponerlo a funcionar con un tienpo determinado


----------



## FRZ

Eso lo puedes modificar en el primer 555 que esta configurado como monostable con la fórmula:

T=1.1(R1C1)

Donde R1 es RA en el diagrama y C1 es C (en el primer 555)
T= tiempo que deseas.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

este te garantiza un numero exacto de pulsos  independientemente del tiempo cosa que no pasa con el 555 que se deben trimar conjuntamente.


Que os parece este diseño, ojo no esta probado

El corazon es el 4060,R1,R3;C2 son los responsables de la frecuencia de conteo.

La idea es la siguiente,
ahora falta comprobar que solo de esos pulsos y que se pare.

el integrado es muuu barato


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

Aquí me conseguí esto funciona muy bien ya lo hice solo me falta reemplazar el potenciómetro por un swichs con el que pueda programar 5 pulsos diferentes y ponerle display


----------



## kauyza

amigo robinson, me tome la libertad de publicar tu circuito en otro foro, donde los colegas tambien solicitaban un pulsador para inyectores.
despues de analizarlo, el colega *jean costelo* le introdujo algunas modificaciones quedando el circuito electrico de esta manera:


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

Gracias por el datico boy a hacerle las modificaciones a el que tengo, le recomiendo si encuentras como adicionarle el display para ver los pulsos por segundo podia ser 15 segundos contando desde 15-0 segundos y pare.
Donde publico el circuito, seria bueno echale una mirada a ese foro de pronto aya algo interesante gracias.


----------



## RODRIGOBG

Que tal como les va pues bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y tengo pocos conocimientos de electronica pero estoy interesado en su pulsador y bueno mi opinion seria que se pudieran poner los 4 inyectores en el pulsador para asi medir en probetas como estan funcionando y tenerlo como laboratorio. No se como pudiera ser posible yo pensaba igual en hacer el circuito con el 555 y el transistor que usan ustedes pero no se que posibilidad habria o no se si se pueda que estos pulsos entraran a un CI yo pensaba en un multiplaxor para poder sacar el mismo pulso para los 4 inyectores por favor dejenme saber si se puede hacer o no es correcto gracias.


----------



## JoniDf

disculpen q reviva este post.. soy nuevo , me estoy iniciando en el tema soy de argentina.
arme el circuito y funciona! pero al rato de estar encendido se quema el Tip31c , mi pregunta es por cual lo puedo reemplazar para q soporte mas? el problema puede ser q no aguante la frecuencia?
Pd: lo probe con un inyector de mono-punto q su impedancia ronda en los 2 ohms


----------



## Fogonazo

jonidf dijo:
			
		

> disculpen q reviva este post.. soy nuevo , me estoy iniciando en el tema soy de argentina.
> arme el circuito y funciona! pero al rato de estar encendido se quema el Tip31c ,......


Mira si tienes bien conectado el transistor *BU426A,* si tienes invertido Colector con Emisor (Por ejemplo) el circuito trabaja, pero el que hace el esfuerzo es el TIP31 y a la larga se quema por sobre consumo sobre el TIP31


----------



## JoniDf

y otra consulta , espero q disculpen mi ignorancia cuando hablan de 6k8 q es 1/8 o 2w? y 1k5?
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo

6K8 = 6800 Ω
1K5 = 1500 Ω
1/4 W en ambos casos.


----------



## 16zx

Hola a todos esta muy interesante este tema la verdad tengo nociones muy basicas, me gustaria saber que significa la flecha que tiene la resistencia de 1mohm y el capacitor que voltaje y farads debe de tener gracias a todos


----------



## Gradmaster

Es un potenciometro, la flecha es la terminal del centro.

saludos.

Como comentario, se deberia publicar en este foro sino es que ya lo hay un manual con la simbologia, creo que les seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## mecatrodatos

se puede realizar un activador de inyectores para automovil con pic y la salida de activacion con transistores de potencia sea mosfet o igbt con varias oscilaciones posteare el programa fuente el esquematico en esta semana


----------



## tiopepe123

Seria importante que antes de hacer ninguna prueba vieras una centralita electronica y te fijaras el circuito que hay alrededor del mosfet, redes rc y sistema de ataque del mosfet.

Si no lo haces es muy facil que se destruya el mosfet de forma aleatoria por sobretensiones.

Los inyectores al ser inductivos generan  unos picos y unas oscilaciones que complican mucho las cosas en el momento de diseño, es el unico problema grande que tienes, evitar la desruccion del mosfet y  un desactivacion rapida y libre de oscilaciones de los inyectores.


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola Fogonazo, acerca de este circuito de jean costelo se vee que a la patita 6 del IC se le conecta un capacitor que va a tierra pero tiene el valor de 10k, podrias decirme su verdadero valor?. Por adelantado gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## gabriel007

Kiubo, Vales!

Mi situación es cómo switchear el inyector, lo que llevo es mi fase potencia y pulsador. La idea es generar un multipunto. les agradecería si me púeden dar su punto de vista.


----------



## misaeltec

generador de pulso de injectores


----------



## misaeltec

En este circuto se utiliza un micro 16f84a para generar un pulso que puede controlar 16 salidas de injectores
este circuito puede variar el pulso si usted lo desea .el display brinda información de ancho de pulso y conteo de
tiempo para la aplicacion del pulso
esta construido con parte que son muy economica y brinda bueno resultado
fue probado en taller por 2 year . EL diagrama se encuentra en el mensaje anterior este archivo es el programa HEX del 
micro   YouTube - chequiador de injector


----------



## betunace

Que tal ... soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria saber si alguien ya hizo alguno de todos estos diagramas ya posteados yo quiero hacer uno ya probe varios que andan por internet y ninguno me a funcionado .....  gracias


----------



## gabriel17

hola todossoy nuevo me gustaria saber si tienen un circuito que haga el funcionamiento de la ecu de un carro solo en el funcionamiento de los 4 iyectores de un motor de carro


----------



## gabriel17

espero su respueasta a mi email con el diagrama gracias amigos


----------



## alejandro0

esta bien los circuitos pero servira para los cuatro inyectores si los conecto en serie tomando la tirra como pulsadpr


----------



## LMarVg

kauyza dijo:


> amigo robinson, me tome la libertad de publicar tu circuito en otro foro, donde los colegas tambien solicitaban un pulsador para inyectores.
> despues de analizarlo, el colega *jean costelo* le introdujo algunas modificaciones quedando el circuito electrico de esta manera:


 

Kauyza p uedo reemplazar los transistores BU426A y TIP 31 por un TIP 140 el cual es en configuracion darlington?

gracias


----------



## gabriel291191

alejandro0 dijo:


> esta bien los circuitos pero servira para los cuatro inyectores si los conecto en serie tomando la tirra como pulsadpr


umm en serie no creo sobrecargarias el circuito solo tomalos en paralelo en serie solo aumentas el consumo de nergia y con ello quemar los transistores solo asle una derivaciones 

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro pero les tengo un diagrama de un generador ultarasonico 
 es tomado de esta pagina de la de club saber electronica lo recuerdo por verlo en unas de las tantas revistas de esta editorial que tengo saludos desde mexico
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/2/nota05.htm


----------



## gabriel291191

aqui tengo otro circuito que si permite el tiempo de apertura no lo ise yo pero los estuve investigando pero aqui lo tienen bueno la pagina de done la encontre es con un 555 lm393 no cambia la frecuencia solo el tiempo de apertura http://www.rmcybernetics.com/projects/DIY_Devices/homemade_signal_generator2.htm


----------



## josera1978

me interesa... soy nuevo en el foro y se algo de electronica... como puedo contribuir a este proyecto...


----------



## chemekman

Al final alguien consiguio una forma de hacer el pulsador donde se pueda variar la amplitud y el tiempo? gracias!


----------



## gabriel291191

chemekman dijo:


> Al final alguien consiguio una forma de hacer el pulsador donde se pueda variar la amplitud y el tiempo? gracias!


ve mi circuito que puse claro es de otra apgina pero el aporte es lo que importa
http://www.rmcybernetics.com/projects/DIY_Devices/homemade_signal_generator2.htmhttp://www.rmcybernetics.com/projects/DIY_Devices/homemade_signal_generator2.htm


----------



## Carlosgds

Amigos muy buena la info la verdad gracias, no se si todavia quede alguno linkeado a este tema pero bueno gracias por la info nuevamente, yo estoy montando el circuito del amigo KAUYZA y Jean Costelo que es una aplicacion bien basica del 555 y la castada de transistores me parecio muy buena opcion para la salida cuando tenga la tarjeta les publico una foto, ahora bien hay una opcion que propuso TIOPEPE123 que se ve muy buena, alguien la probo, yo estoy comprando los componentes mañana asi que este fin de semana lo monto y les cuento.


----------



## gabriel291191

con este diagram podran variar la amplitud





IC1	LM555
IC2	LM393
R1	10k
R2	10k
R3	2.2k
R4	10k
VR1	1M
VR2	10k
C1	47nF
C2	4.7nF
C3	470pF
C4	47pF
SW1	4 Pole Rotary

con este diagram podran variar la amplitud




IC1	LM555
IC2	LM393
R1	10k
R2	10k
R3	2.2k
R4	10k
VR1	1M
VR2	10k
C1	47nF
C2	4.7nF
C3	470pF
C4	47pF
SW1	4 Pole Rotary

http://www.rmcybernetics.com/projects/DIY_Devices/homemade_signal_generator2.htm


----------



## Carlosgds

Gabriel gracias por el aporte, una pregunta en la salida deberia de colocar un puente de transistores para manejar el inyector o se puede trabajar directo.????


----------



## Fogonazo

Carlosgds dijo:


> Gabriel gracias por el aporte, una pregunta en la salida *deberia de colocar un puente de transistores* para manejar el inyector o se puede trabajar directo.????


Si, o un darlington


----------



## Carlosgds

Buenas gente ya monte los esquemas pero no he tenido buen resultado esto, de seguro pele en algun punto pero no lo encuentro, el circuito no hace nada, a ver si estan por alli y me fdan algo de luz


----------



## marcelo2112

misaeltec dijo:


> En este circuto se utiliza un micro 16f84a para generar un pulso que puede controlar 16 salidas de injectores
> este circuito puede variar el pulso si usted lo desea .el display brinda información de ancho de pulso y conteo de
> tiempo para la aplicacion del pulso
> esta construido con parte que son muy economica y brinda bueno resultado
> fue probado en taller por 2 year . EL diagrama se encuentra en el mensaje anterior este archivo es el programa HEX del
> micro YouTube - chequiador de injector


 

No se puede cambiar la frecuencia de trabajo con esto no??seria muy interesante modificarlo para ello.


----------



## vladi

misaeltec dijo:


> En este circuto se utiliza un micro 16f84a para generar un pulso que puede controlar 16 salidas de injectores
> este circuito puede variar el pulso si usted lo desea .el display brinda información de ancho de pulso y conteo de
> tiempo para la aplicacion del pulso
> esta construido con parte que son muy economica y brinda bueno resultado
> fue probado en taller por 2 year . EL diagrama se encuentra en el mensaje anterior este archivo es el programa HEX del
> micro   YouTube - chequiador de injector



Buenas.

He visto que en este post has incluido un circuito generador de pulsos. controlado por un PIC 16F84A.

Es un muy buen diseño.

Queria preguntarte una serie de dudas que me surgen.
1.- tendrias el programa fuente????
2.- la patilla 15 y 16 del PIC he visto que no dispone del cristal oscilador.

Serias tan amable de mandarme el esquema completo, estoy empezando en esto y no lo entiendo del todo bien.

Muchas gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## samigoro

saludos, podrias facilitar toda la informacion? gracias.
"En este circuto se utiliza un micro 16f84a para generar un pulso que puede controlar 16 salidas de injectores
este circuito puede variar el pulso si usted lo desea .el display brinda información de ancho de pulso y conteo de
tiempo para la aplicacion del pulso
esta construido con parte que son muy economica y brinda bueno resultado
fue probado en taller por 2 year . EL diagrama se encuentra en el mensaje anterior este archivo es el programa HEX del 
micro YouTube - chequiador de injector"


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches yo voy a apelar a lo mas simple para probar los inyectores en un banco de prueba, evidentemente no podemos variar la frecuencia de trabajo de este sistema pero para la funcion de probarlos y controlar el caudal de c/u es mas que suficiente.  Un simple trafo de 220v a 12v de 1 A y un diodo para rectificar la semionda negativa, es mas que suficiente para probar 4 inyectores a la vez. De esta sencilla forma probaremos los inyectores y su caudal, por otro lado tambien es importante porbar que sin alimentacion pero con presion de combustible no goteen. Bueno no es lo mas impresionante pero es lo mas sencillo y efectivo para su prueba. un abrazo.


----------



## cheoman

Hola me gustaria saber si alguien ya realizó el pcb del pulsador que funciona con el pic 16f84a.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## kuzhertz

hola con el pic nada..... =( pero encontré un circuito que funciona bien pero solo controla ancho de pulso, si estas interesado subo el diagrama. bye


----------



## alonsomedina02

soy tecnico en electricidad automotriz lo mas facil es buscar una ecu y simular la ckp para darle los pulsos a cada dos injectores asi puedes variar las rpm sean en minimo 800 rpm o en alta 4500 rpm


----------

